# Remote Coding Position Opinion????



## khacker (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently was on monster.com and found a remote medical billing position and I called the number listed and left a voice mail and a Robert Johnson returned by call the next day. He stated that this company was called Bill Way Medical and they ask that we pay $199.00 for the software, then by email you will be sent claims to code. You get paid between $4-$7 per claim having to do a minium of 50 per week. But unlimited on how many you can do. I tried looking up the name and address he gave me and couldn't find anything except virtual vocations listed for a company who does electronic payments over the computer, then I found a couple sites stating that this was a scam,but only one person who actually tried it and they stated its legit. They stated that you are on a three month trial and within that time if this doesn't work out then the software is deactivated and you are fully refunded your 199.00 within 7 working days. Just wondering if anyone as purchased or work for this company or a company similiar??????


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 20, 2011)

khacker said:


> I recently was on monster.com and found a remote medical billing position and I called the number listed and left a voice mail and a Robert Johnson returned by call the next day. He stated that this company was called Bill Way Medical and they ask that we pay $199.00 for the software, then by email you will be sent claims to code. You get paid between $4-$7 per claim having to do a minium of 50 per week. But unlimited on how many you can do. I tried looking up the name and address he gave me and couldn't find anything except virtual vocations listed for a company who does electronic payments over the computer, then I found a couple sites stating that this was a scam,but only one person who actually tried it and they stated its legit. They stated that you are on a three month trial and within that time if this doesn't work out then the software is deactivated and you are fully refunded your 199.00 within 7 working days. Just wondering if anyone as purchased or work for this company or a company similiar??????



Just my opinion here.  I have been working from home for eight years now.  Nobody has ever, ever asked that you pay for a software.  I would BEWARE.  There are many legit companies out there... this one does not sound legit at all.  Again, just my opinion.


----------



## coding4fun (Feb 20, 2011)

*Remote Coding*

I spoke to the same company, different guy, and basically I was told that you pay them $199 and this covers the software only.  I inquired further at what credentials are they looking for the person(s) who purchase the software.  At this point I was advised that credentials did not mean anything to them that they train you the way which they expect you to complete your job.  This alone is a definate reason to stay away from this company.  Lets face it....it does matter what your credentialing is as this defines your expertise and knowledge. Most of the companies which hire you to work for them remotely have their own site which you sign into and their own tech support which assists you in making sure that your computer is compatible with their needs.  I encourage you to keep on looking!


----------



## srich64 (Feb 21, 2011)

Legitmate positions will require certifications and experience - and NEVER require you to buy software.
I'd keep looking.  Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## medmom (Feb 21, 2011)

aying to work, that is AWFUL! How as coders who would love to work from home begin? There are definately alot of scams out there. If anyone has any help for those of us who want to work from home doing what we enjoy please help the rest of us out.The winter driving is working on my nerves.


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 21, 2011)

medmom said:


> aying to work, that is AWFUL! How as coders who would love to work from home begin? There are definately alot of scams out there. If anyone has any help for those of us who want to work from home doing what we enjoy please help the rest of us out.The winter driving is working on my nerves.



My suggestion for you is to look and keep on looking for them.  I can tell you that most want a lot more than just the standard 3 years experience.  Also, you must be top in this field as there are a lot out there going for the same remote coding jobs.  All  you can do is keep looking for openings and do your best.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Feb 22, 2011)

*Never pay*

I agrre that a legitimate company should never ask you to pay. I have worked for multiple companies from home and they always provide the software.


----------

